# Recommended readings on using software/market participation?



## blaze182 (19 July 2014)

Hello, (Skip to the last paragraph for the question!)

I'm new to this forum, and unfortunately have never been a crawler, but I've spent the last 4 hours reading around and decided this is one hell of a good resource, so I'm going to get involved!

A bit about myself: I've been a BA for 3 years and taken over 3 companies (for my employer), and prepared 2 for their IPO after my BA role. I've completed my Commerce degree with International Business & Trade, Finance, and Financial Planning, but considering FP is shot to hell, I didn't graduate, and instead am studying my CPA requirements so I can dump my FP Major and graduate mid next year with Accounting instead. 

This is going to require a lot of study considering my entire course previously was equities and investment analytic's, and accounting is, well far from it. So all up I have an additional 8 subjects to complete between now and May/June next year (its easy to pass, but I intend to pass as well as I can, so it won't be a walk over  ). 

So between looking for a job with a Business Consulting or Accounting Firm, I've decided since I have some spare time, and some studies will loosely interrelate, I'd start learning as much as I can on CFD trading. 

I have a lot of equities books on order and have some from my Finance studies, but was wondering if anyone can recommend any that are related more to actually using software and participating in markets? Something that is more _real_?

P.S. I've registered for a Demo account with CMC Markets, so will have a play around on that for a while.


----------



## Craton (20 July 2014)

Warm welcome blaze182 and yes ASF is a great resource. To your ?, this is a good a place to start: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=7

You can also use the Search function and type in CFD, results should look like: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1443278

All the best on your quest/s.



blaze182 said:


> Hello, (Skip to the last paragraph for the question!)
> 
> I'm new to this forum, and unfortunately have never been a crawler, but *I've spent the last 4 hours reading around and decided this is one hell of a good resource, so I'm going to get involved!*
> 
> ...


----------



## blaze182 (22 July 2014)

Craton said:


> Warm welcome blaze182 and yes ASF is a great resource. To your ?, this is a good a place to start: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=7
> 
> You can also use the Search function and type in CFD, results should look like: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1443278
> 
> All the best on your quest/s.




Thanks! I'm loving it so far, I can see how people sit at a desk all day, and then some.  

Does CMC CFD Trading Platform have a software? (I've looked, confident they dont) Can it be spread across multiple screens? Or is it more: expand your browser to titanic proportions and fill the window with information.


----------



## Craton (22 July 2014)

blaze182 said:


> Thanks! I'm loving it so far, I can see how people sit at a desk all day, and then some.
> 
> *Does CMC CFD Trading Platform have a software?* (I've looked, confident they dont) Can it be spread across multiple screens? Or is it more: expand your browser to titanic proportions and fill the window with information.




Dunno, never used CMC, looks to be online only but you say you've a Demo Acc. with them so why not flick them an email/support ticket or call on the 1300 number?

Be a good way to judge their level of support.


----------



## blaze182 (22 July 2014)

Craton said:


> Dunno, never used CMC, looks to be online only but you say you've a Demo Acc. with them so why not flick them an email/support ticket or call on the 1300 number?
> 
> Be a good way to judge their level of support.




I was very surprised. Sent an email ~ 1hr ago (9.30pm) and already have a response!

---------------------

Dear 8***, 

Thank you for contacting CMC Markets Client Services.

Our platform is browser-based and has no software to download

To open the platform over multiple screen, you will need to drag the browser and expand it across the screens

Please feel free to contact us again if you have any questions.

Regards

8***
CMC Markets Client Services (Sydney)

Available 24 hours from Monday morning to Saturday morning to coincide with world market opening hours

Call 1300 303 888 (Australia)
0800 888 874 (New Zealand)
Email clientservices@cmcmarkets.com.au
Visit cmcmarkets.com.au/help 
Web chat on the top tool bar of Marketmaker™ Desktop

----------------------

Looking into IG Markets now, after my multi-screen search turned up disgruntled CMC users


----------



## blaze182 (24 July 2014)

Craton said:


> Dunno, never used CMC, looks to be online only but you say you've a Demo Acc. with them so why not flick them an email/support ticket or call on the 1300 number?
> 
> Be a good way to judge their level of support.




I'd like to amend my previous post. Their system is great - when you can get access. 

3 days I've been unable to login due to a bug in their platform, and their support doesn't seem to care, they say its a Flash issue. But, considering I have access to ~ 10 laptops and ~30 computers and they all have the same difficulty, (and my flash is upto date) I'm sorry, the platform is broken. (I didn't actually test it on ALL of them, but 3 is enough)

The mobile application works flawlessly though. 

Thank-god this is just a test account.


----------

